# length of fry growth



## Titan (Dec 4, 2006)

I was able to save one platy fry a few days ago when they were born. Now I am just wondering if anyone knows how long it takes the fry to develop. I mean like get color and develop the gonopodium. Also, when will they get bigger. I would be very greatful for this info.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

They grow in spurts, if the fins are dark in color it will be easy to tell the sex by a month old or so, I've found. By 3 months they will have grown quite a bit, and the males start chasing the females around. By 6 to 7 months they should be mostly full grown & having little ones of their own.


----------

